# Missing Car Registration Cert & NCT



## Ash (19 Jul 2007)

Gathering the bits and pieces in preparation for NCT test due Monday morning next and cannot find the Vehicle Registration Certificate.  It's not in the car documents file.  Dont know how long it is missing as we've taxed the car online in recent years.  
Will the test be allowed to go ahead without the cert?  The VRC is a Revenue document and it wont physically be possible to get a replacement (if that's even permitted) before the test is due.  Would the NCT centre accept any other documents?  Has anyone encountered a similar situation?  What was the outcome?


----------



## niceoneted (19 Jul 2007)

If it's of any use to you I wasn't asked to present mine nor were any of the others before me in the queue - that was at Fonthill in Dublin.


----------



## inspector (19 Jul 2007)

Hi Ash
We just had nct done on our car and although we brought the vehicle reg  cert they did not ask for it and when we produced it anyway they said that they did not need it, they already had the details of the reg and chassis number and all we had to give was our reg number and the fee.
give them a call if your un sure,,,
good luck with the test..


----------



## Ash (19 Jul 2007)

Thank you both for your responses.  They're much appreciated and have relieved the anxiety a bit.
It is very interesting that neither of you were asked to produce the VRCert.  It's the first time to undergo an NCT and presumed they would be sticklers.  
I guess we'll find out soon.
Thanks also inspector, for the good wishes


----------



## Ash (23 Jul 2007)

I can confirm that I wasn't required to present the Vehicle Registration Cert when I called in for the NCT today, not did I hear anyone else be asked for it.
The car passed the test so all is well on that front for another while.
Thanks for all the responses.  They were very helpful and much appreciated.


----------

